# Reporting Poaching



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Here's the deal. I was invited to someone's home and we got talking about his collection of guns, antlers, mounts, furs, etc.. He shows me his entire collection and tells me the background on each one. He showed me a few pieces that he flat out admitted to killing illegally. This scumbag even had parts from birds of prey in his house. Needless to say, I left this guy's house absolutely disgusted. I filled out a form with the DWR, but I'm thinking maybe I should call them as well. I know there are quite a few current and former law enforcement types that visit the forums, so what can I really expect from reporting this? I didn't actually see him kill any animals, so I can't give any kind of accurate information of when and where it happened. He does have furbearers in his house, and I can guarantee that if they searched DWR records this guy has never bought a furbearers license. Plus, the birds of prey are pretty serious I would think. Thoughts?


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I know a guy from the DWR that will tear him aprat. I'll send you a PM

Once a poacher, always a poacher. If he has illegally killed animals in the past he will do it again. :evil:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I am pretty sure that the birds of prey thing is a FEDERAL offense. He might be looking at a trip to phoenix for some nice warm excercise in the federal pen.

He better hope his cellmate/boyfriend doesn't have big hands and feet. :shock:


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

the law it would be a violation of for the birds would be the migratory bird treaty act or the mbta, if it was a golden or bald eagle that would also be a violation of the bald and golden eagle protection act. they are both very serious violations of federal law, even the posesson of parts of these birds is a very terrible offence.

http://www4.law.cornell.edu/uscode/16/u ... 20_II.html


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Can't his taxidermists get in trouble as well for mounting animals that were illegally taken? Doesn't seem like this guy has an issue bragging about it, so I'd imagine if he's using the same person for his mounts, they probably have an idea what the story is as well... and he hasn't been turned in by them apparently. I don't know, just asking. It would seem there should be some disciplinary ripple effect from a situation like this.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Worst case you lose an acquaintance. Best case you get a cool tag. It is not fair that hamburgers like that cheat, they cheat us guys that obey the law, putting in for years just for a chance. I say sick-em. :twisted:


----------

